# Traveling With Golf Clubs



## Dovecote (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone know the Amtrak policy on bringing golf clubs on a train at stations that do not offer checked baggage? In my particular case, I will begin in HFY traveling coach, connect in WAS, and travel south to JSP in a sleeper. The departing and arriving stations do not offer checked baggage.

On the HFY>WAS segment can the clubs be carried on the train and placed in the lower luggage rack? On the WAS>JSP segment, can the clubs be stored in the sleeping compartment? Anyone been in a situation similar to this?


----------



## JAChooChoo (Aug 30, 2009)

Dovecote said:


> Anyone know the Amtrak policy on bringing golf clubs on a train at stations that do not offer checked baggage? In my particular case, I will begin in HFY traveling coach, connect in WAS, and travel south to JSP in a sleeper. The departing and arriving stations do not offer checked baggage.
> On the HFY>WAS segment can the clubs be carried on the train and placed in the lower luggage rack? On the WAS>JSP segment, can the clubs be stored in the sleeping compartment? Anyone been in a situation similar to this?



Did you ask Amtrak?


----------



## haolerider (Aug 31, 2009)

Dovecote said:


> Anyone know the Amtrak policy on bringing golf clubs on a train at stations that do not offer checked baggage? In my particular case, I will begin in HFY traveling coach, connect in WAS, and travel south to JSP in a sleeper. The departing and arriving stations do not offer checked baggage.
> On the HFY>WAS segment can the clubs be carried on the train and placed in the lower luggage rack? On the WAS>JSP segment, can the clubs be stored in the sleeping compartment? Anyone been in a situation similar to this?


Ihave carried golf clubs in a sleeper in the past. I was by myself and simply stood the clubs up on the seat and when I used the upper berth, the clubs were stood up on the floor. It was not a problem and there were no questions from the on board staff. I can't speak for the coach portion of your trip. I would suggest calling Amtrak.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 31, 2009)

The biggest problem with carrying golf clubs on a train is getting the clubhouse to fit in. The greens, tees, and fairways are usually no problem, though the bunkers and sand traps can be a bit of a chore.


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 31, 2009)

DET63 said:


> The biggest problem with carrying golf clubs on a train is getting the clubhouse to fit in. The greens, tees, and fairways are usually no problem, though the bunkers and sand traps can be a bit of a chore.


Hmmmmm....

Tees = Vestibules (starting spot)

Fairways = Corridors (to get from start to destination)

Greens = Seat / Room (It's the riders destination while 'playing')

Bunkers = Roomettes/Bedrooms

Water Hazards = Bathrooms (of course)

Gallery = Coaches

19th Hole = Diner

Clubhouse = Sightseer Lounge

Rough = Station Platform (You don't wan't to be there, you want to be in the fairways)

Practice Tee / Driving Range - Station, waiting to 'play'.

It's a stretch, but.....


----------



## MrEd (Aug 31, 2009)

from amtrak.com

Special Items: Ski equipment, snowboards, golf clubs and bicycles may generally only be handled as checked baggage on Amtrak trains, and not as carry-ons. Items are permitted onboard when they can be safely stowed in the exterior lockers of Superliner equipment, or onboard equipment that is specifically designed to safely and securely accommodate the storage of the items.


----------



## Dovecote (Aug 31, 2009)

haolerider said:


> I have carried golf clubs in a sleeper in the past. I was by myself and simply stood the clubs up on the seat and when I used the upper berth, the clubs were stood up on the floor. It was not a problem and there were no questions from the on board staff. I can't speak for the coach portion of your trip. I would suggest calling Amtrak.


Thanks! This is a response that I was hoping to hear. It sounds promising that I can bring my clubs on my next train trip. With that said, I will certainly discuss my particular situation with Amtrak and will call more than once to assure myself that my question has been answered correctly. I would hate to board the train and have my golf clubs denied access. :angry:

Honestly though, I feel the ultimate decision on allowing golf clubs on the train is in the hands of the conductor when boarding the train. Living only a mile away from the HFY station and frequently watching the CL arrive, I will bounce my question off the conductor and see what they have to say in this matter.


----------



## p&sr (Aug 31, 2009)

Dovecote said:


> Living only a mile away from the HFY station and frequently watching the CL arrive, I will bounce my question off the conductor and see what they have to say in this matter.


Great idea! You could even bring the golf clubs along to show him, so he knows exactly what the situation is.


----------



## Dovecote (Aug 31, 2009)

p&sr said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Living only a mile away from the HFY station and frequently watching the CL arrive, I will bounce my question off the conductor and see what they have to say in this matter.
> ...


That is even a better idea!!


----------

